# Shes here! Ridgid Seektech SR-20



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

We in the business!  this thing is awesome!


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I got mine 2 weeks ago, I did have the Scout but always wanted the SR-20. I also purchased the ST-305 brick and induction clamp.
Good luck with your new tool and pass along any things you learn / know from using it.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Plumbing Zone


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

Plumbergeek said:


> I got mine 2 weeks ago, I did have the Scout but always wanted the SR-20. I also purchased the ST-305 brick and induction clamp. Good luck with your new tool and pass along any things you learn / know from using it. Sent from my GT-N8013 using Plumbing Zone


Very nice, did you buy used or new?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I bought it all new, sold my scout and a ridgid pro press tool first.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Plumbing Zone


----------

